# Ebay seller Mistercarlsworld is a fraud. R/F Peanut he's selling is not his!



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

This amplifier is one he won the bid for on 1/21, however he has not paid and has not contacted me after repeated attempts to define his intentions.
To top it off, He's using my pictures for his own listing! So Here are the listings: The first one is mine;

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Here is his,

ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 30 AMPLIFIER | eBay

What does he plan on selling the poor guy who wins this? I still have my amplifier (and shroud)!


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

all you have to do is contact ebay on it, and they will remove it.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's weird. Maybe he figures he will receive it from you and quickly send it to his buyer.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I might just have to win this  LOL


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yeah he is! I just reported the listing to eBay, look at what I got him on! Got him for selling an item not in his possession, selling an item outside of eBay, and violating Paypal policies as well by paying for goods as a gift!! FRY HIM OP!



Ebay email exchange said:


> *From: mistang_pimp
> To: mistercarlsworld
> Subject: Other: mistang_pimp sent a message about ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 30 AMPLIFIER #250978344337
> Sent Date: Jan-29-12 20:30:22 PST
> ...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, don't trust him at all. Bunch of BS to get gift payments. What an idiot.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

And more:



More eBay Fraud said:


> From: mistang_pimp
> *To: mistercarlsworld
> Subject: Re: Other: mistang_pimp sent a message about ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 30 AMPLIFIER #250978344337
> Sent Date: Jan-29-12 21:00:23 PST
> ...


Awaiting reply....


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Holee crap! Swanson, just as soon as you sent him that offer (presumeably), he all of a sudden got ahold of me on ebay crying about how paypal this, and paypal that, and he doesn't want to use paypal, and can he just send me a money order.
I was going to wait until 10:19 am to crack him, because technically I sent him an email the other day saying if I continued to not hear from him, I would be forced to relist. I was nice and gave him two more days which is tomorrow.
Then I saw his listing! And at first I was like "man, that sure does look like my blue and white towel I just started taking pictures on", then it sunk in and now I'm pretty p'd off. Here's the other thing, go look at one of his seller feedbacks where he seemed to screw someone else out of quite a bit of money. But those don't show up as red negatives. If any one of you gentlemen wants me to post current pics of that amplifier, I'll be more than happy. If not, I'm going to sit down to a movie with my wife.
And by the way, you're still waiting because I haven't responded. You should email him again. 
What a $#[email protected] lowlife. I just want to sell some old school car audio in hopes of bolstering my Orion collection. People like him are starting to jade me.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Time stamps are on all the emails. He has so far stopped responding, but he sure was ready to take my money! I hope you get to file a NPB case. Sounds like he was gonna try to float you a fake MO so he could withdraw my money out of Paypal before they froze his account!

Report his listing as a fraud!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll be taking care of this in the morning. I was actually hoping to get someone on the phone. But either way this is completely fraudulent. And I feel bad for the guy who's already bid on this. I wish I know who he was so I could warn him away.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Guess that proves why the amp isn't with him!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Swanson's Performance said:


> Time stamps are on all the emails. He has so far stopped responding, but he sure was ready to take my money! I hope you get to file a NPB case. Sounds like he was gonna try to float you a fake MO so he could withdraw my money out of Paypal before they froze his account!
> 
> Report his listing as a fraud!


 Thank you.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

As of 10:17 this evening he has payed for it. That's too bad because I really don't want to sell it to him now. I think I'm stuck with it though.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Refund his money and send eBay an email showing the scam his was trying to pull. Never know if he will try to scam for a refund later or return you a different product.

Or make him pay you with paypal gift.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

not worth the hassle, i would sure refund his money, and send ebay all you got, get his sorry a-- canned off the site, he's a disaster waiting to happen...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Swanson's Performance said:


> I think I might just have to win this  LOL


Lets all bid crazy high bids and then ask him to see more actual pics "AFTER" who ever wins the auction.

That would be some funny **** to make him think he is gonna get 300 (or whatever auction reaches) just to find out he aint getting paid because he can't provide current/actual pics.:surprised:

Then he is going to ask the OP to send some pics with his name or some crap like that, lets just hope he doesnt get here and steal pics on this thread, LOL.:laugh:


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help and advice. I had just made up my mind that I wasn't going to deal with him anyways. I just wasn't sure yet whether or not I could get away with refunding. But fraud is fraud.
I'm pretty disgusted by the fact that there's him and people like him involved in my passion. Oh well. Thanks again!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Nostalgia can play tricks on the mind. I was once stuck with nostalgia and bought a **** load of amplifiers that were old school. Just to find out that over half of them had something wrong with them and not so "bullet-proof" as stated.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Just refund his money. Once eBay sees the **** he was pulling he's done. Just saw the item is no longer available.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

His auction is still up and running. I reported him to ebay for two things copyrights (stealing your pics) and fraud (selling item he doesnt even have). Ebay should take his auction within the next few minutes, lol.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm refunding his money right now.

Done. With the statement that I don't deal with fraudulent people. And believe me, that's not the language I wanted to use.


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

looks like he sold a punch 75 to someone last week 
wonder if they have recived it yet or whether or not that was a scam also ???


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

he also has a carver amplifier for sale in another of his auctions


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Nostalgia can play tricks on the mind. I was once stuck with nostalgia and bought a **** load of amplifiers that were old school. Just to find out that over half of them had something wrong with them and not so "bullet-proof" as stated.


 I have that problem whenever something was made before 1998 and says Orion on it.

I just got off the phone with customer support. He'll have to get a new name after this. And you know what's weird is he asked me if I was the one who had a Power Mosfet 300 listed on Craigslist. He lives in Seal Beach, Ca. I live in Wa. state.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am not saying old school stuff isn't great or good. Just have to relize that certain parts deteriorate with use and time. Some components wont even show signs of failure. I love old school stuff (especially those with simple boards/circuits) those are easy to fix so unless am getting it for a steal I wont buy it.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear mistang_pimp,

Unfortunately, I'm 700 miles away from the amp. It's boxed ready to ship and a friends house. Won't have the info today or before the auction ends .. Thanks for your interest ...

- mistercarlsworld


Look at his nerve! Still full of hrsesshit!!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Unbelieveable. I even got on the phone this morning and talked customer support through this whole thing. He must not realize what's going on.

I should email him a link to this page.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Make sure you tell him i was trying to help from here so they don't screw with me 

Sent from my A101IT using Tapatalk


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Swanson's Performance said:


> Yeah. Make sure you tell him i was trying to help from here so they don't screw with me
> 
> Sent from my A101IT using Tapatalk


 No worries, my friend. They had plenty without having to come to this page. And for the record, I appreciate your help in rooting out this non-communicative, fraudulent buyer. 
I came here because I was p*ssed and had to vent. It obviously turned out to be the best thing I could have done because he sure wasn't responding to me.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad i could help. Looks like this turns out better than mine has.

Sent from my A101IT using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I pm him through ebay "Hey what happen to the auction, I wanted it so bad and placed a 200 bid. I want it."

This is what he replied.

"Sincerest apologies . The listing was ended because the amp was actually a Punch 30 and not a Punch 30 HD like pictured. Didn't want to mislead the winning bidder at auctions end so I just chose to end the auction early. Another party offered $220 shipped for the other Punch 30 which is in the same condition as this one pictured if not better. Since you messaged me first I am responding to you first. I am contemplating running the auction again with other Punch 30. Should I list it I will message you to inform you. Thanks for your interest ..."

Unfreaking believable.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

This guy doesn't know when to quit! I considered sending him a link to this page, but I don't really want him to know we are here.

Your thoughts on that? (Any of you)


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Well you _do_ have his address now, why not send him a nice Thank You card?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Swanson's Performance said:


> Well you _do_ have his address now, why not send him a nice Thank You card?


Second that, lol. I can imagine the look in his face  

:laugh:


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

if you have his address post it here 
it may well stop someone else falling foul of this dick


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll gladly do that just as soon as I get home.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

:kaboom:I love the fact that as soon as the OP brought this up, this guy got attacked by a virtual swarm of meat-eating gnats from this forum. That's great! :kaboom:

That guy had no chance.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Or somebody might just happen to have a ziploc baggie full of **** that needs a new home. Mister Carl sounds like the perfect recipient!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

It reminded me of piranha's. 



Carl DILLARD
12340 Seal Beach Blvd
# B120
Seal Beach CA 90740-2792 
United States


----------



## b&camp (Jan 27, 2011)

Address to a plaza with a UPS store in it...


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Of course it is. This guy becomes more dusgusting every day.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got off the phone with ebay again. I wanted to make sure that if he left me a negative, that it wouldn't stick. I was advised to cover my bases and send him an email stating why I cancelled the transaction. But the catch is that I was asked to do so without mentioning the fact that he's currently under investigation for fraud.
Keep in mind, once I posted this thread and he showed his true colors I no longer responded to him. I cut him off. Kind of like what he did to me for a week. Right after he lied about making a bank transfer to my paypal account. Here was his response:

I explained to you FULLY every step of the way the complications I had. No one tried to get over on you or mislead you as you seem to appear to be thinking. It's fine though I found the shroud from another source. Rather rude you took a week to respond. I'm over it ... FULLY ... The approach was extremely unprofessional no matter how you saw it on your end. Replying a week later (?) . You don't have to worry about me ever wanting to deal with you again .. I surely wouldn't if my life depended on it .. Glad you got your thoughts together to resolve d ever so eloquently to cover up the BS ... I was clear and true with you the entire time . I'll sleep on it and see how I feel about giving you the feedback deserved .. You said you'd give me til my Monday but the truth is you sold the item from under me because I didn't reply to you fast enough . Sorry , I don't live on EBay and I do work ...


- mistercarlsworld

I have a sh**load of proof that he's lying through his teeth. I also told him that the old school community was a tight knit one. (Instead of leading him here). This is what must have led him to the conclusion that I live on ebay and don't have a job. 
So, I guess I'll have to wait and see if he leaves a neg. I hope it doesn't hurt too bad. I don't really have enough ebay sales for it not to matter.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

You know... if you file a claim to cancel the transaction and he accepts, it will not give him the option of leaving you feedback, because if he cancels it, it's as if the transaction never occurred, and technically he didn't have any right or reason to be able to leave you feedback. Hurry up and file the cancellation and ask him to OK it so "you can get credit for eBay fees from the transaction"... maybe he'll continue his douchebaggery and OK it and think he'll still stick you with a negative...


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## JeepJLBrandon (Jun 8, 2011)

Read through this.......the nerve of some people... that guy is just outright ridiculous!


----------

